# candle making



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here and been reading for a bit. I reviewed the candle threads and i am looking for help with my votives
When i first started i was told to use 1/0 wick, and 2/0 wick. The candle would slowly drowned.
After changeing to a #2 wick things improved, customers were happy. Now with some of the #2 wicked candles, they are drowning again.
I've taken great care in cleaning and filtering the wax.
I'm stumped.
I've just been told the lighter the color of wax the harder it is and to increase the wick. My next option is #3...seems alittle big for a little votive.
My patience is wearing thin, and i have no patience
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I've used #2 and had good luck. The first time I made votives, I tested a few and they were burning down through the center, but it was because I didn't have them in a container. As soon as I did that they were fine. Are you using wick from the same supplier?If you have light and dark wax, make a half dozen of each using the same wick and do a test burn taking notes. If you're having a problem, change the wick size, do another test and compare the results. You do need to have patience and go through the test burning even though it's more fun to just make the candles.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes listen to berkshire bee, he has helped me with my votives by just posting his results which made me think, something my mother couldn't do. 

And you do need grow some patience as you do with any other craft!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks for the replies.
I did some with the #2 and great. great feedback
Then one call came in with a complaint about how it did not work. So i tested some more. Not cool. Poor flame, when the candle gets so far bye bye flame and have to restart from the bottom. Goes well for a while and then starts to get dimmer and dimmer and dimmer, energizer bunny it is not.
I'm going to test some more tomorrow. 
and yes wick from the same place. difference was, first batch was in a bag (smaller amount) second batch was on a roll. Seemed a litte thinner but that could be from being wound (sp) on a spool.

Honey


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

what is the diameter and height of your votives? Shouldn't have a problem with a #2 wick. Is the wick falling over, meaning the candle is melting faster than the wick can deliver the wax to the flame and hence the wick is laying into a pudlde of wax or is it that the wick is burning the wax out of the center of the candle and being snuffed before the outside of the candle is burned. Could be poor wick cloth, I only use cotton wicks


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I use only cotton squarre braided wick as well. The votives are from the standard flared votive cup. The regular beeswax seems to have no problem. However the lighter seems to drown. The wax does not burn to the edge. When the flame gets a little lower and starts to melt what it did not in the beginning it starts to drowned. I litterally have to keep taking the wax that did not melt away so it stays lit. Yet other votives with the same wick, not a care in the world. The wax is strained the same way in all the wax. And i am careful in checking it to see if it needs to be strained anothe time or two.
I probably strain 2 or three times after the inital cleaning
I use the straining cloth from straining honey (after it has been used several times straining honey). I layer the cloth in upwards of 4-8 layers depending on the wax to get everything out.
BUT,
I thread my candle after it has cooled. The primed wick sometimes is to thick and too thick and I take a knife and scratch it down. Maybe i am scratching and stretching the wick in the process.
I had started to thread the candle once it was released from the conatiner but still soft enough to push a wick through without scratching the wick. Maybe that is my problem.

LOL will figure it out
Thanks for your help.

by the way do they make wick tabs that hold thicker wick like the #5 or #6 wick? I like the round tabs, not the squarre ones

Thanks


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Honeysahck, I found this site has a wide variety of the round wick clips with various hole sizes
http://www.wicksunlimited.com/default.htm


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you, I am on my way to check it out


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you Berkshire Bee, checked it out, cool, and placed in my favorites for quick access.


----------

